

Password authentication - softxmaking

i want to know if there is new  methods and concepts(any thought, idea)to protect the password authentication of web application over the network.
======
Lorenz-Kraft
Hi, what is "new" for you? Have you read the Mozilla "Persona" approach? Or
are you familiar with OpenID?

Greets,

Chris

